

Implementing a Large Scale Document Storage Service - bvrlt
http://blog.thegrizzlylabs.com/2014/12/implementing-large-scale-document.html

======
Mikedes
How do you plan on implementing a local export? As you mentioned, cloud
services aren't suitable for all users or all use cases.

------
fmkamchatka
Numbers are quite impressive: Millions of monthly active users. How do you
plan to handle the operations once this is running? If I read correctly you
are only two?

~~~
bvrlt
Thanks! And great questions.

We are currently two but we will be three starting next year. That will
definitely help!

We want the backend to be very transparent for the user. This means that if
there is any downtime on the server, you will still be able to use the app,
scan documents, create PDFs, export them etc.

However, it has always been our philosophy to take our time to reduce the
operational load as much as possible since our time is so precious. We have
quite some experience with that having run the business as a side-project for
a while before going full time on it. Running a boostrapped, profitable
company also helps in that you don't have any external pressure.

------
patchoulol
Good read! That is an ambitious project. Very interesting to note that the
implementation didn't take more than a few days.

~~~
bvrlt
Thanks! Note that it's just a prototype implementation. We wouldn't want to
put it like that in the hands of users, but it's definitely good enough to
play with and get a sense of the final result.

~~~
patchoulol
In terms of scalability, is SQL an option for you or do you plan to go NoSQL?

~~~
bvrlt
SQL should be fine with sharding. Evernote has actually a great article on how
they sped up their sync by rethinking the sharding.
[http://blog.evernote.com/tech/2014/01/28/synchronization-
spe...](http://blog.evernote.com/tech/2014/01/28/synchronization-
speedupification/)

